# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  مساعدة الرجل في الأعمال المنزلية .. هل ينقص من مكانته و يخدش رجولته ..؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

مساعدة الرجل في الأعمال المنزلية .. هل ينقص من مكانته و يخدش رجولته ..؟؟



البعض يرى الموضوع من زاوية تقليل مكانة الرجل و سيطرته ..
والبعض الآخر يرى أن ذلك يفيد كثيراً في خلق جو التفاهم والسعادة بين الزوجين ..
قديماً كانت مهام الرجل تقتصر على ( مصروف البيت ) أما التربية و التدريس وأعمال المنزل فهي كلها على عاتق الأم !
وقد ورد في تقرير لمركز الدراسات و البحوث الإجتماعية سنة 2008 أن نسبة المشكلات العصبية والنسية التي أصابت الإناث هي 15,3 %
نتيجة ضغط العمل داخل و خارج المنزل ، في المقابل وجد عند الذكورة بنسبة 9,4% فقط !!.
أما اليوم بسبب التقدم و زيادة متطلبات الحياة ، خرجت العديد من النساء للعمل لمساعدة الزوج في تغطية كافة التكاليف و الاستمتاع بحياة هنيئة .
لكن في المقابل جبر الزوج على مساعدة الزوجة في المنزل وإن تطلب الأمر بعض الأحيان إلى دخوله المطبخ !
الأمر الذي يعتبره العديد من الناس بـ (محرم) ويخدش رجولة آدم !
ولا أعلم لما كل هذا التعقيد في مقابل تقديم بضع المساعدات الرمزية ..
كما أنه أكدت دراسات قام بها باحثين بريطانيين في جامعة كامبردج أن الرجل الذي يساعد زوجته في تنظيف المنزل وترتيبه يشعر بسعادة أكثر عن غيره ..
ويتخلص من الضغوط النفسية وبالتالي يحصل على الإسترخاء ..
لذا ..
الحكم لكم بإتخاذ قراراً منصف ..

----------


## محمد العزام

بالبداية مشكورة الورده 


اول شي مابعتقد انه مساعدة الرجل بكل الامور المنزلية بتهين من كرامته او بتحط من قدره في بيته قدام مرته بالعكس 
لازم يكون الرجل متعاون بكل شيء مش بس على امور معينة 
التعاون والتفاهم اساس العلاقة واساس من اسس تطورها

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اولا" مشكورة على الطرح الجميل للموضوع

وانا برأيي انه من الجميل انه يساعد الرجل زوجته بين الحين والاخر باعمال المنزل او حتى الاعتناء بالاطفال هذا العمل لا يحط من كرامته بالعكس هو يرفع من قدره وتصبح زوجته تقدره اكثر وتحبه أكثر
اصبحت المرأة تعمل لتساعد الزوج في اعالة العائلة فلا اظن انه من الخطأ ان يساعدها ولو قليلا" في اعمال المنزل

ومن الجميل ايضا" ان يعتني الزوج بالاطفال نيابة عن زوجته من حين لأخر حيث اظن ان حضور الاب في حياة ابنه شيء ضروري

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك محمد وحبيبتي والمطر

اكيد مساعدة الرجل لزوجته ما بتنقص من قيمته ولا درجة وحدة

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لو كان العمل المنزلي يتضمن إهانة للمرؤ , لما فعلها الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم - .

----------

